# 2020 Photo of the Year Contest



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 8, 2021)

Each year we create this contest from the 12 monthly POTM winners to determine which wonderful photo will be the membership's favorite of all. We have some outstanding entries. Good luck to all!  As in the monthly contests, voting ends in 7 days and you may vote for up to 3 of your favorites from the following:

January "Captain" by @smoke665






February "Mosquito #2" by @Johann Schutte





March "Teen girl portrait, abandoned city" by @Pomo





April "I got tired of waiting for the dandelions to fluff" by @SquarePeg





May "Photo #10 in Cygnets (Baby Swans)" by @gnagel





June- Member has withdrawn all photos

July "#4 in NEOWISE comet photo" by @SquarePeg





August "Su Corazon" by @Tuna





September "Did a little shooting this weekend" by @SoulfulRecover





October "Boats in the Mist" by @thereyougo!





November "Busy times out on Lake Ontario just as the sun appears above the horizon" by @Philmar





December "Mirror Lake" by @Evertking


----------



## Space Face (Jan 8, 2021)

Pfffffffftttttt.  That's difficult.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 9, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 10, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 11, 2021)

Monday morning bump


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 11, 2021)

Vote cast good luck everyone


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 11, 2021)

Difficult choice...


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 11, 2021)

+wow so wonderful to see so many beauties!


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jan 12, 2021)

Great photos! I've got it narrowed down to 11, now to pick just one.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 14, 2021)

Voted, congrats to all!


----------



## terri (Jan 14, 2021)

Wow - that was tough!   Some real favorites in there, but can't vote for 'em all!   

Great work this year from these winners, that's for sure.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 15, 2021)

Last day to help choose the winner!


----------



## Felixkoch2312 (Feb 28, 2021)

It is really good. Nice work guys keep it up


----------

